# Great Roll Call Article



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice update article on the current FDA fight.

Lawmakers Unite to Fight FDA Cigar Regulations : Roll Call Lobbying & Influence


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Damn government, sticking their nose in everyone's business!


----------

